# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Những bí quyết giảm cân đơn giản không ngờ

## dangtin1

Bạn không cần một thực đơn kiêng khem khắc nghiệt, hãy loại bỏ lượng cân thừa khó chịu bằng những cách siêu đơn giản sau đây.

Không những phải loại bỏ những thức ăn nhiều chất béo, bạn còn phải thay đổi cả lối sống của mình để đạt được vóc dáng cần thiết. Vậy phải làm thế nào? Câu trả lời sẽ có sau đây.Ăn nhiều chất xơ, bổ sung vitamin có trong rau và trái cây, đó chính là điểm mấu chốt trong kế hoạch giảm cân của bạn.*1. Ăn bữa đệm giàu calo trước bữa trưa*Nhiều nghiên cứu đã chứng minh rằng những người nạp vào cơ thể một lượng calo lớn trước bữa trưa có thể kiềm chế cảm giác thèm ăn tốt hơn. Do đó, hãy đảm bảo bạn cung cấp đủ cho cơ thể lượng calo cần thiết cho các hoạt động hằng ngày, từ đó cắt giảm các chất béo và đường bột trong bữa chính. 





*2. Ngửi thức ăn*Điều này nghe có vẻ khá kì lạ, tuy nhiên các nhà nghiên cứu đã chứng minh đây chính là thủ thuật để chế ngự cơn thèm ăn của bạn. Hãy ngửi một lá bạc hà, một quả chuối chín, hay táo chín, bạn sẽ thấy hiệu quả không ngờ.Lời giải thích cho điều kì lạ này là do những mùi thơm của thực phẩm đã "đánh lừa" não của bạn rằng bạn đang thực sự ăn chúng.







*3. Sữa chua ít béo*Một mũi tên trúng hai đích. Bạn vừa có thể cắt giảm calo, vừa có thể tăng lượng canxi trong cơ thể bằng cách ăn sữa chua ít béo 3 lần mỗi ngày.Những cuộc thử nghiệm đã cho thấy người ăn sữa chua ít béo thường xuyên có thể giảm cân dễ dàng và nhanh chóng hơn. 




*4. Những nụ hôn thần kỳ*Dù bạn có tin hay không, các nhà khoa học cũng đã chứng minh được tác động tích cực của các nụ hôn. Một người có thể tiêu thụ 6,4 calo cho mỗi phút hôn. Vậy hãy dành thời gian cho những nụ hôn say đắm mỗi ngày, một cách đốt cháy chất béo thú vị phải không. 




*5. Giảm bớt nước sốt cho salad*Đừng nghĩ ăn salad là giảm cân, chính nước sốt béo ngậy của salad là mối hiểm họa. Thay vì rưới đẫm nước sốt vào salad, hãy thử cách chấm rau vào sốt. Vừa không phải thay đổi khẩu vị, vừa cắt giảm bớt được lượng chất béo hấp thụ vào cơ thể.

----------

